# Small bits and templates



## cab938 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi,

I'm planning to route some letters into wooden blocks that have been veneered as a toy block collection. I'd like fairly crisp corners on the letters if possible, and am searching for a small bit and a tight template guide bushing. Also looking for lettering templates or (better) a place that could make lettering templates from fonts. I had considered using a dremel, but I think I'm leaning towards my bosch colt laminate trim router instead.

Any thoughts on where I could get fine bits and template bushings to match?

Chris


----------



## cab938 (Jan 28, 2012)

And just to clarify, the tightest template bushing I can see out there is 5/16" OD. Is there anything that would get me smaller? Stewmac has bits that go smaller, but I need a template bushing to use with them...


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

hello!

Thinking about pantograph intead of templates..

regards


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

When I did this I cut my letters from thin stock using a scroll saw, then glued them into a routed recess in the blocks that was the same depth as the letter stock. A small fixture to hold block with a template that fit over the block allowed routing out this recess using a small mortising bit and a guide bushing.


Charley


----------

